# Which Is The Best Pregnancy Test For IVF?



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Im due to test on Thursday and struggling with mixed advice from family and friends. Where im struggling is the fact really we dont have a normal cycle becuase we go on a long protocol so our dates are all out. My friend says 1st response but my sister says Clear Blue. Ideally i want the most HCG sensitive to detect but im just wondering on everyone elses thoughts and experiences.
I am finding it really hard to come to terms testing becuase ive built up such a fear incase i see BFN but i know i have to do it. I was thinking Clearblue Plus rather than the digital one.


Would love to here your thoughts and experiences. x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

The ones that say you're pg? lol


Seriously, I don't like the digital ones, I find the 'not pregnant' thing rather blunt.  I prefer to strain to see an evaporation line, which might or might not be a faint positive, giving me a little hope throughout the 2ww.


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi hun, first response are more sensitive than clear blue, I researched this, first response is 12.5 mui and clear blue 25 mui. The lower the number the more sensitive. Hang in there and good luck for testing xXx I used first response 9dp3dt and got a very faint line, it has now got darker, but it defo picked up even the sightest detection of hcg xxx

Julie I don't like the digi ones either, very blunt  I'd only use them once I was sure, as sure as you can be eh! xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I used first response 2 days before my OTD and I got a BFP which is now my terror of a son!

Good luck.
x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

yeah either first response or clear blue but not the digital one ..

i tested 2 days before otd with first response and it was bfn however i tested the next nite with clearblue and it was bfp, i then used about another 10 tests includin first/clearblue and a crappy pound shop one just to be sure lol

good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I used both 1st response & clearblue digi 12dp3dt.

Although I used 1st response 1st as the thought of clearblue digi saying 'not pregnant' was worrying me.  I got BFP with both.

Good luck xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I used both 1st response & clearblue digi 12dp3dt.

Although I used 1st response 1st as the thought of clearblue digi saying 'not pregnant' was worrying me.  I got BFP with both.

Good luck xx


----------

